# inmediatamente, inmigrante (pronunciación)



## green_muse

Hola.
He leído en un libro que si "n" va delante de "m" se convierte en "m" al pronunciarse. 
Me interesa cómo pronuncian ustedes estas palabras? 
-Inmediatamente con n
- immediatamente con m
-imediatamente no lo pronuncian por dos emes y dicen solo uno


----------



## Agró

Depende.
"En el grupo _nm_ la articulación de la primera consonante, en la conversación ordinaria, va generalmente cubierta por la de la _m_: la lengua realiza, de manera más o menos completa, el contacto alveolar de la _n_; pero al mismo tiempo la _m_ forma su oclusión bilabial, siendo en realidad el sonido de esta última el único que acústicamente resulta perceptible (...); en pronunciación lenta, ambas articulaciones, _m_ y _n_, produciéndose sucesivamente, resultan claras y distintas".
T. Navarro Tomás, _Manual de pronunciación española_. Madrid, 1982.


----------



## Calambur

Hola.
Así:


green_muse said:


> Me interesa cómo pronuncian ustedes estas palabras?
> -Inmediatamente con n


Siempre (siempre que no se trate de una pronunciación descuidada).

Saludos._


----------



## lagartija68

green_muse said:


> -Inmediatamente con n


Con n, pero hay que tener en cuenta que el fonema /n/ tiene diferentes alófonos (realizaciones) que pueden aparecer según el contexto como describe Navarro Tomás en la cita de más arriba para el caso de que a la n la suceda una m.


----------



## green_muse

lagartija68 said:


> Con n, pero hay que tener en cuenta que el fonema /n/ tiene diferentes alófonos (realizaciones) que pueden aparecer según el contexto como describe Navarro Tomás en la cita de más arriba para el caso de que a la n la suceda una m.


No entiendo bien. No me refiero a la forma de escribir. Se escribe con "n", pero al pronunciarlo, ¿también dicen "n"? La verdad, lo dudo mucho. Aún me parece que dicen "m" en vez de "n".


----------



## green_muse

Calambur said:


> Hola.
> Así:
> 
> Siempre (siempre que no se trate de una pronunciación descuidada).
> 
> Saludos._


¿A qué se refiere con una pronunciación descuidada?


----------



## Penyafort

En mi caso, hago distinción en lectura pausada, enfática o cuidada, y asimilación en el habla rápida /m:/. Pero nunca las fusiono en una sola /m/, como mucha gente tiende a hacer.


----------



## Aviador

green_muse said:


> ... pero al pronunciarlo, ¿también dicen "n"? La verdad, lo dudo mucho [...] Aún me parece que dicen "m" en vez de "n".


Yo sí, pronuncio /nm/ claramente, a menos que haga una pronunciación relajada o esté hablando muy rápido, en cuyo caso, en lugar de pronunciar la ene llevando la punta de la lengua hacia arriba totalmente hasta tocar la región alveolar (justo detrás de los dientes), hago un alargamiento (geminación) de la vocal que antecede al par nm: /i:minente/; /i:migración/, pero nunca digo /iminete/ o /imigración/.


----------



## green_muse

Penyafort said:


> En mi caso, hago distinción en lectura pausada, enfática o cuidada, y asimilación en el habla rápida /m:/. Pero nunca las fusiono en una sola /m/, como mucha gente tiende a hacer.


Entonces en el habla rápida dices immediatamente, pronuncias dos emes, ¿no?


----------



## green_muse

Aviador said:


> Yo sí, pronuncio /nm/ claramente, a menos que haga una pronunciación relajada o esté hablando muy rápido, en cuyo caso, en lugar de pronunciar la ene llevando la punta de la lengua hacia arriba totalmente hasta tocar la región alveolar (justo detrás de los dientes), hago un alargamiento (geminación) de la vocal que antecede al par nm: /i:minente/; /i:migración/, pero nunca digo /iminete/ o /imigración/.


Sí, a eso me refería en el habla rápida.


----------



## Calambur

green_muse said:


> ¿A qué se refiere con una pronunciación descuidada?


Me refiero a lo que explica @Aviador en #8, y también a la pronunciación de personas con poca instrucción, que suelen desconocer cómo es la palabra correcta y la pronuncian de manera aproximada.

---



green_muse said:


> Se escribe con "n", pero al pronunciarlo, ¿también dicen "n"? La verdad, lo dudo mucho. Pues no lo dudes.


En mi caso, pronuncio "nm" aun hablando muy rápido. 
Es más, no consigo pronunciar "nm" como si fueran dos emes. Incluso si lo intento, no me sale "mm" (me resulta una pronunciación forzada).

Saludos._


----------



## duvija

Yo estoy segura que en habla rápida, geminamos. 
"immediatamente'', si lo mido en espectrograma, son dos mm perfectas. 
Asimilación, que para nasales es normal.
Claro, no pasa con 'amnesia', con las consonantes a la inversa. (Olvidemos de los que pronuncian eso como 'agnesia'.)


----------



## green_muse

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas. Como veo, son diferentes.


----------



## Doraemon-

Si lo dices como se escribe no está mal ("inmediato"), pero es muchísimo más común geminar la M ("immediato"), creo que en toda el área castellanohablante.
Yo tengo la sospecha de que es un "exceso de cultismo", que esa nm desapareció del lenguaje oral hace tiempo a la vez que en el resto de idiomas europeos occidentales, pero al mantenerse en el escrito hay quien la pronuncia porque la ve escrita y aprendió así la palabra, no porque la oyera desde pequeño, pero bueno, bien, nada que reprochar tampoco.


----------



## Quiviscumque

duvija said:


> Yo estoy segura que en habla rápida, geminamos.
> "immediatamente'', si lo mido en espectrograma, son dos mm perfectas.
> Asimilación, que para nasales es normal.
> Claro, no pasa con 'amnesia', con las consonantes a la inversa. (Olvidemos de los que pronuncian eso como 'agnesia'.)


Mi ingenu autopercepción coincide con lo que dice la ciencia de nuestra fonóloga de cabecera  Me resulta imposible articular "inmediata"; a lo más que puedo llegar es a "in'mediata" (es decir, interrumpir un instante el flujo de aire para cambiar el punto de articulación). Y creo que ni en el habla más rápida digo "imediatamente" (y me sorprendería si alguien así lo realizara en mi entorno).


----------



## swift

duvija said:


> Yo estoy segura que en habla rápida, geminamos.
> "immediatamente'', si lo mido en espectrograma, son dos mm perfectas.


Tenés toda la boca llena de razón.


----------



## green_muse

Quiviscumque said:


> Mi ingenu autopercepción coincide con lo que dice la ciencia de nuestra fonóloga de cabecera  Me resulta imposible articular "inmediata"; a lo más que puedo llegar es a "in'mediata" (es decir, interrumpir un instante el flujo de aire para cambiar el punto de articulación). Y creo que ni en el habla más rápida digo "imediatamente" (y me sorprendería si alguien así lo realizara en mi entorno).


¿Entonces cómo lo dice usted? Ni inmediato, ni imediato. ¿Entonces cómo?


----------



## Aviador

green_muse said:


> ¿Entonces cómo lo dice usted? Ni inmediato, ni imediato. ¿Entonces cómo?


Yo digo claramente /inmediato/ e /inmigrante/ sin dificultad alguna al hablar a una velocidad normal y más aún en una pronunciación enfática. Lo de la geminación de la i o la m es al hablar rápido o atropelladamente, pero nunca digo /imediato/ o /imigrante/.


----------



## lagartija68

green_muse said:


> No me refiero a la forma de escribir.


Yo tampoco me refiero a la forma de escribir. Lo que comunmente se llama letra en fonética es descripto como fonema. Por ejemplo la b en español se pronuncia de forma diferente si está entre vocales o a principio de palabra. Si decimos "bebé" no pronunciamos de la misma manera las dos veces, pero ambas pronunciaciones conservan rasgos que son los que caracterizan a la b, es lo que sí o sí tiene que estar. Los mismo con las variaciones dialectales de los fonemas. Esas variaciones de los fonemas son los modos en los que los fonemas se realizan y se llaman alófonos. Que aparezca uno u otro alófono de un mismo fonema dependerá del contexto en la palabra, como dije más arriba sobre el ejemplo de la b, o de las variaciones dialectales. La s no se pronuncia igual en México y en España, los modos de pronuniciarla son disintos alófonos del mismo fonema /s/. Con el caso de la /n/ ocurre lo mismo. El fonema /n/ se prouncia diferente cuando está antes de /m/, pero nunca como un alófono de la /m/.

Otro ejemplo: la /s/ en mi variante se pronunica como aspiración frente a consonante. En mi dialecto en la palabra "asco" el alófono que le corresponde al fonema /s/ es la aspiración.  Lo que en inglés consituiría el alófono de otro fonema /h/, en español es alófono del mismo fonema /s/.


----------



## Terio

Creo que la _n _suele asimilarse a la consonante que sigue, así que la _n _pura que se oye en _luna_ no suele oírse ni en _inmediato_ (asimilación con la _m_), ni en _angustia_, ni en _ancho_, ni en_ enredos_. Conservarla pura me parece ser una hipercorrectión, aun en una elucución cuidada.

Por lo menos así me enseñaron en la universidad, donde trataban de quitarnos ciertos «vicios» comunes intuidos por la ortografía o nuesto fracés materno.


----------



## Penyafort

Si el español escribiera -mm- como el francés, el catalán o el italiano, algo me da que esta discusión ni siquiera habría lugar.


----------



## swift

Penyafort said:


> Si el español escribiera -mm- como el francés, el catalán o el italiano, algo me da que esta discusión ni siquiera habría lugar.


👍🏻🙏🏻👏🏻


----------



## Señor K

Aviador said:


> Yo digo claramente /inmediato/ e /inmigrante/ sin dificultad alguna al hablar a una velocidad normal y más aún en una pronunciación enfática. Lo de la geminación de la i o la m es al hablar rápido o atropelladamente, pero nunca digo /imediato/ o /imigrante/.



Yo concuerdo con mi compatriota Aviador. Siempre pronuncio la combinación "nm". No considero que sea difícil de pronunciar, ni siquiera en una locución apresurada o coloquial. A lo más, podría salirme la "n" más atenuada frente a la "m", pero considero que me suena clarita la combinación y con los tiempos necesarios para ambos. Es decir, en ningún caso "imediato" o "imigrante".


----------



## duvija

Creo que podría apostarle a los chilenos que a veces pueden no darse cuenta de lo que hacen en habla rápida con 'nm'. Lo verificaré con chilenos amigos de por acá.


----------



## Quiviscumque

green_muse said:


> ¿Entonces cómo lo dice usted? Ni inmediato, ni imediato. ¿Entonces cómo?


IMMEDIATO


----------



## Señor K

duvija said:


> Creo que podría apostarle a los chilenos que a veces pueden no darse cuenta de lo que hacen en habla rápida con 'nm'. Lo verificaré con chilenos amigos de por acá.



Qué mala eres, Duvija...


----------



## duvija




----------



## green_muse

swift said:


> 👍🏻🙏🏻👏🏻


Se escribe con doble m en inglés también.


----------



## jilar

green_muse said:


> Hola.
> He leído en un libro que si "n" va delante de "m" se convierte en "m" al pronunciarse.
> Me interesa cómo pronuncian ustedes estas palabras?
> -Inmediatamente con n
> - immediatamente con m
> -imediatamente no lo pronuncian por dos emes y dicen solo uno


¿Cómo pronuncias tu alias "gree*n m*use"?
¿ O cómo dices "e*n m*i casa"?

Pues lo mismo con una única palabra donde, por convención, se respeta por escrito la combinación -nm-  y no sucede como ante -mp- y -mb-. Invicto, así se escribe, pero la uve suena como la be, y entonces la n pasa a sonar como una m /imbikto/

Si lees cada sílaba separadamente y haciendo una pausa entre ellas puedes perfectamente pronunciar la n (como si tuvieras que leer solo "in", sin más), y luego pasas a pronunciar la siguiente sílaba.

¿Qué pasa al hablar a una velocidad normal? Que la n se convierte en m desde el momento en que ya colocas los labios para pronunciar la m que le sigue. Y eso sucede de forma inmediata.

Sí, si existe la norma de escribir m, y no n, antes de p y de b, debería pasar lo mismo si a la n le sigue una m, pero como la escritura es una simple convención, en castellano se mantienen estas combinaciones -nm- por su etimología. Sin más.


----------



## Circunflejo

Penyafort said:


> Si el español escribiera -mm- como el francés, el catalán o el italiano, algo me da que esta discusión ni siquiera habría lugar.


Podemos comparar como pronunciamos inmigrante y cómo pronunciamos, por ejemplo, gamma. Yo no sé fonología y por tanto no puedo describir técnicamente mi pronunciación de inmigrante, pero sí que puedo decir que no lo pronuncio igual que gamma.


----------



## duvija

Circunflejo said:


> Podemos comparar como pronunciamos inmigrante y cómo pronunciamos, por ejemplo, gamma. Yo no sé fonología y por tanto no puedo describir técnicamente mi pronunciación de inmigrante, pero sí que puedo decir que no lo pronuncio igual que gamma.


Pero es que te preocupás demasiado de cómo se escribe! Recordemos que la escritura es una imitación del habla y a veces de los morfemas (como en el caso de 'in-'). Pero la pronunciación es independiente. El idioma real es el hablado, no el escrito. Claro, tenemos la ortografía y las decisiones de la RAE, pero pronunciamos como nos sale de la articulación en lo que necesitemos decir...


----------



## Circunflejo

duvija said:


> Pero es que te preocupás demasiado de cómo se escribe


Creo que no. De hecho hice mención expresa a la pronunciación


Circunflejo said:


> puedo decir que no lo pronuncio igual que gamma.





duvija said:


> Recordemos que la escritura es una imitación del habla





duvija said:


> Pero la pronunciación es independiente.


O sea que imita el habla, pero no la pronunciación. Pues ya me lo explicarás...


duvija said:


> pronunciamos como nos sale de la articulación en lo que necesitemos decir...


Sí, la pronunciación varía según el hablante y, a veces, un mismo hablante puede efectuar diferentes pronunciaciones según el contexto (por ejemplo, rapeando, leyendo un discurso, haciendo una locución en la radio...). Por eso como se nos ha preguntado cómo lo pronunciamos nosotros, yo he dicho que 


Circunflejo said:


> Yo no sé fonología y por tanto no puedo describir técnicamente mi pronunciación de inmigrante, pero sí que puedo decir que no lo pronuncio igual que gamma.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Debería pronunciarse claramente /n/-/m/.

Pero fonológicamente, -nm- / -mm-  es un par opositivo que no es productivo en absoluto. 
No se me ocurre ninguna palabra con -mm-, pero -nm- y -mm- son parecidos, y ciertamente no hay palabras que dependan de esa diferencia para diferenciar significados. 
Así que es comprensible que la pronunciación se relaje.


----------



## Ballenero

Puede ser que a veces hablando deprisa la /n/ casi desaparezca pero sigue estando ahí.
Nadie dice imigrante ni imune.

Tal vez, la sílaba /in/ se separa de su palabra y se pega a la palabra anterior, por ejemplo:

Yo soy inmune, hablando sería:
Yo soyin mune.

Han llegado más inmigrantes.
Han llegao másin migrantes.

¡Ven aquí inmediatamente!
¡Vena quín mediatamente!


----------



## danieleferrari

Es una asimilación que facilita la articulación del fonema que sigue. nm > mm


----------



## grammarnut

green_muse said:


> Hola.
> He leído en un libro que si "n" va delante de "m" se convierte en "m" al pronunciarse.
> Me interesa cómo pronuncian ustedes estas palabras?
> -Inmediatamente con n
> - immediatamente con m
> -imediatamente no lo pronuncian por dos emes y dicen solo uno


Muchos hablantes nativos de español que afirman que siempre pronuncian 'nm' con claridad no son conscientes de que, en realidad, no siempre pronuncian 'nm' con claridad. En sus mentes, creen que están diciendo /nm/ cuando en realidad solo están diciendo /m/. En mi opinión, si alguien pronuncia 'nm' de forma distinta cuando habla a un ritmo normal, está siendo como una maestra pedante que no entiende realmente la fonología del español. Sin embargo, incluso muchas personas educadas y bienintencionadas no entienden las diferencias entre fonética y fonología, lo que hace difícil entender por qué /imi/ es un sonido perfectamente correcto para 'inmi' en 'inmigrante'.


----------



## Circunflejo

grammarnut said:


> En sus mentes, creen que están diciendo /nm/ cuando en realidad solo están diciendo /m/.


Ya te digo yo que no es mi caso. Se podrá discutir si pronuncio [nm] o si pronuncio [mm] ([m:]), pero es inequívoco que no pronuncio [m].


grammarnut said:


> En mi opinión, si alguien pronuncia 'nm' de forma distinta cuando habla a un ritmo normal, está siendo como una maestra pedante que no entiende realmente la fonología del español.


No sé si reír o llorar, pero no hay por donde agarrar semejante opinión.


----------



## Agró

*6.7m* (cita parcial)
(...) Las secuencias /mn/, /nm/ y /mb/ son, en principio, heterosilábicas (es decir, las unidades que las componen forman parte de sílabas distintas) y presentan en la práctica soluciones muy variadas. Para el grupo /mn/ de _columna_, se documentan variantes como [ko.'lu.na], [ko.'lum.na], [ko.'lug.na] y, en Madrid, [ko.'luθ.na]; para voces como _conmigo_, con grupo /nm/, conviven [ko*n.'m*iɣ̞o] y [ko.'*m*iɣ̞o]. Son frecuentes también soluciones geminadas, como [a.'lun.no] _alumno_. En el Perú se encuentran realizaciones de _alumno_ como [a.'luŋ.no]. (...)

Nueva gramática de la lengua española, Fonética y fonología. ASALE, 2011


----------



## yatecuento

Si me hubieran preguntado antes de leer esto habría dicho sin duda que pronuncio n+m.
He hecho pruebas de pronunciación y veo que si hablo rápido, me como la "n", dejando un pequeño espacio de tiempo antes de la m, suelto aire pero la "n" no termina de producirse. La fonética no es lo mío pero supongo que es algo parecido a lo que pone Agró "i.m".


----------



## duvija

Me gustaría que se hicieran algún espectrograma. Por supuesto, depende de velocidad del habla. Si estoy enseñando español a niños con dificultades de lectura, y hablo bien despacio para que lo absorban, pronunciaría la [nm] como si fueran tontos. Si hablamos con amigos a velocidad normal o rápida, la boca funciona mucho más rápido que el cerebro.
(Se acuerdan que eso de 'piensen antes de hablar' es una soberbia mentira? no podemos hacerlo. El habla es más veloz que lo de adentro de la cabeza. Comprobado en miles de trabajos sobre el tema. Créanme. Nunca le recomienden a sus hijos semejante disparate, aunque todos pensemos que sería bueno hacerlo). Y si ni podemos hacerlo en la sintaxis (nadie puede creer que armamos cláusulas en la cabeza y recién después las decimos. Eso es imposible. Las palabras salen a borbotones. Eso pueden comprobarlo con Uds. mismos), se imaginan en fonética? Sale lo que sale. La 'asimilación' no es algo que pensamos y hacemos. Es automática. 
(Ojo, es particular de cada idioma. La morfología puede influir. En inglés la [np] de 'input' se mantiene algo mejor que en español, aunque también depende de la velocidad del habla. Decenas de mis espectrogramas con nativos de ambos idiomas, me lo demostraron bien).


----------



## Circunflejo

duvija said:


> Sale lo que sale. La 'asimilación' no es algo que pensamos y hacemos. Es automática.


Sí, pero cada uno tiene unos automatismos.


----------



## swift

duvija said:


> Sale lo que sale. La 'asimilación' no es algo que pensamos y hacemos. Es automática.


Solo @Aviador es la pulcra excepción a la regla. 😝


----------



## Rocko!

Me pregunto si una curva gráfica no podría ser mitad _n_ y mitad _m, _y ser interpretada como una _m_.


----------



## Terio

Me enseñaron que articular una n perfecta delante de m era tan artificial como hacerlo delante de g. ¿Quién pronuncia _enn-gañar?_


----------



## Circunflejo

Terio said:


> ¿Quién pronuncia _enn-gañar?_


Yo no solo pronuncio la n delante de la g sino que no recuerdo haber oído a nadie que pronuncie la g sola.


----------



## swift

Circunflejo said:


> no recuerdo haber oído a nadie que pronuncie la g sola


😂 Qué fino chascarrillo.

Nasal velar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Terio

Circunflejo said:


> Yo no solo pronuncio la n delante de la g sino que no recuerdo haber oído a nadie que pronuncie la g sola.


Claro que se ponuncia, pero se asimila a la g y resulta un sonido parecido al que se oye en palabras inglesas como _camping _seguido de la g_._


----------



## Circunflejo

swift said:


> 😂 Qué fino chascarrillo.
> 
> Nasal velar - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Sí, alófono de n, pero ninguna de las transcripciones que figuran en el enlace omite el sonido de la velar que sigue al alófono.


----------



## swift

Circunflejo said:


> Sí, alófono de n, pero ninguna de las transcripciones que figuran en el enlace omite el sonido de la velar que sigue al alófono.


No habrás leído correctamente. Voy subrayando, para cooperar a tu entendimiento:


Terio said:


> articular una n perfecta delante de m era tan artificial como hacerlo delante de g


----------



## Circunflejo

swift said:


> No habrás leído correctamente. Voy subrayando, para cooperar a tu entendimiento


Como estábamos hablando de omitir el sonido de la n que precede a la m de inmigrante (sea ese sonido [n] o [ŋ] —cuestión que no habíamos abordado— o cualquier otro), supuse que el comentario de @Terio era una continuación de lo que estábamos hablando; máxime si tenemos en cuenta que la única forma de no articular una letra es no pronunciándola puesto que cualquier pronunciación implica una articulación...


----------



## swift

El mensaje de Terio habla de articular, no de omitir…


----------



## Ballenero

Y ¿Por qué dan por hecho que hablamos precipitada, acelerada, atropelladamente?
Si estamos dentro de un edificio en llamas, vaya usted a saber lo que se puede llegar a decir, pero de ahí a tomarlo como norma.

Hay situaciones, pongamos como ejemplo que estoy hablando con alguien con quien no me llevo bien, en un momento dado quiero decir alto y claro: “soy inmune a tus críticas”, pues lo digo así, como está escrito.
Si dijera: “soy imune…”, estaría haciendo el ridículo.
Lo mismo ocurre con otras palabras que muchas veces están dentro de frases que encierran un mensaje importante por lo que uno procura pronunciarlas, por lo menos, decentemente, como inmaduro (eres un inmaduro), inmediatamente (dando una orden con voz de estar enfadado), inmejorable (como crítica favorable a la actuación de alguien ¿quién va a decir imejorable?), lo mismo con inmenso, (hablando de fútbol) un mal resultado inmerecido (pero no un mal resultado y merecido), ¡inmersión! grita el capitán del submarino en una película que transcurre durante la segunda guerra mundial, etc.

¿Que a veces ocurre? Puede ser y estando constipado, ni te cuento.
Pero la n, incluso de forma muy sutil, sigue estando ahí.


----------



## elroy

La única forma fiable de resolver el asunto sería generar espectrogramas, como bien señala @duvija. Es que a la hora de analizar la propia pronunciación a un hablante nativo de un idioma le influye mucho la ortografía, aunque te jure que no y que sabe perfectamente cómo pronuncia.

Os pongo tres ejemplos:

1.) En alemán un plosivo sonoro pierde su sonoridad al final de una palabra, con lo cual la palabra “Lob”, por ejemplo, se pronuncia con [p] y no [b]. Hay nativos del alemán que te jurarían que pronuncian [b], o al menos algo que no sea [p]. Es mentira.  

2.) En árabe hay cuatro fonemas “faringealizados” que se distinguen de otros cuatro solo por la faringealización, por ejemplo /s/ y /sˤ/, que se distinguen también en la ortografía. La diferencia de pronunciación en estos cuatro casos siempre me fue clara, pero no me había percatado, hasta que me lo señalara un hablante no nativo, de que también otros consonantes en árabe se faringealizan, aunque en aquellos casos la faringealización no sea fonémica y no se refleje en la ortografía. Jamás se me hubiera ocurrido que fuese así solo basándome en un análisis propio y no científico de lo que pronuncio.

3.) Nunca me hubiera dado cuenta, si no se me hubiese sido señalado, que en inglés la “h” de “human” no es la de “house”. Hubiera dicho que solo existe un solo sonido que corresponde a la “h” inglesa.

Así que la pregunta ¿[nm] o no? no puede resolverse preguntándoles a nativos cómo pronuncian.


----------



## swift

elroy said:


> Así que la pregunta ¿[nm] o no? no puede resolverse preguntándoles a nativos cómo pronuncian.


👏🏻 🙏🏻


----------



## Rocko!

elroy said:


> Así que la pregunta ¿[nm] o no? no puede resolverse preguntándoles a nativos cómo pronuncian.


Pero hablando de _m_ y _n,_ resulta que los estudios dicen que los yucatecos dicen “_pam_” (pan), y yo no soy yucateco y digo “_pan_”, y la gente podría preguntarme: ¿cómo puedes estar seguro de que tú no dices “pam” si vives en una región en donde existe esa pronunciación? Y mi respuesta es: porque yo no necesito cerrar la boca cuando pronuncio la _n_, y sí tengo que hacerlo con  la _m_ de “pam”, entonces tengo la certeza, debido a que nunca junto los labios, de que digo única y exclusivamente “pan”.
Volviendo entonces al asunto de la palabra “inmediatamente”, encuentro otra particularidad: no solamente no cierro la boca para pronunciar la _n_, sino que también, al terminar de pronunciar este sonido pongo la punta de mi lengua detras de mis dientes frontales, tocándolos, como cuando se va a decir la “_d_”, y la parte trasera de mi lengua se levanta un poco para cortar el sonido, y después para la _m_ hago otras posiciones, como una lengua “floja” (como para decir esa “a” de “apple” y junto los labios. La pregunta sería entonces ¿todos los hispanohablantes pronunciamos igual la combinación “nm”? De una vez comparto con ustedes que no pronuncio de igual manera la “nm” en “inmigrante” que en “inmediatamente”, ya que _inmi_ sí me sale como _imi_.


----------



## swift

Rocko! said:


> los estudios dicen que los yucatecos


¿Cuáles estudios? ¿Dicen textualmente “*los* yucatecos”?


----------



## Circunflejo

swift said:


> El mensaje de Terio habla de articular, no de omitir…


Sí, de articular n, que es una letra; no un fonema. Es bien sabido que una letra no tiene por qué tener una única pronunciación por lo que si criticamos la articulación de una letra, lo que estamos diciendo es que lo que habría que hacer es no articularla; es decir, omitirla. Si el planteamiento de partida es, como parece insinuarse, que la letra n tiene una única pronunciación y que además esa pronunciación es perfecta, hay dos errores de partida: 1) pensar que la letra tiene una única pronunciación y 2) pensar que existen pronunciaciones perfectas. A ellos se añade que no ha especificado en ningún momento cuál es dicha pronunciación única y correcta de modo que no tengo ni idea de qué articulación de n considera que es perfecta y cuál(es) no.


----------



## swift

Estoy prácticamente seguro de que el amigo @Terio hacía referencia al fonema /n/ y no al grafema.


----------



## Rocko!

swift said:


> ¿Cuáles estudios? ¿Dicen textualmente “*los* yucatecos”?


No recuerdo.


----------



## duvija

Circunflejo said:


> Como estábamos hablando de omitir el sonido de la n que precede a la m de inmigrante (sea ese sonido [n] o [ŋ] —cuestión que no habíamos abordado— o cualquier otro), supuse que el comentario de @Terio era una continuación de lo que estábamos hablando; máxime si tenemos en cuenta que la única forma de no articular una letra es no pronunciándola puesto que cualquier pronunciación implica una articulación...


Hablaron de 'n perfecta'. Eso es lo que no hay. Nadie dijo que no hay articulación, ta?


----------



## Circunflejo

duvija said:


> Hablaron de 'n perfecta'. Eso es lo que no hay.


¿Me puede decir alguien cuál es la articulación _perfecta _de la letra n?


----------



## Terio

Por _perfecta_, me refería la pronunciación típica del sonido, a la articulación que se verifica en ausencia de toda asimilación : consonante sonora, nasal, con punto de ariculación alveolar (la punta de la lenga toca a los álveolos de los dientes superiores). Por ejemplo en la palabra _penetra._

La asimilación hace cambiar el punto de articulación : Es es intedental en _incendio _(en español peninsular), postalveolar en _concha_, velar en _angustia_, ... (y bilabial en _inmediato)_


----------



## swift

Muchas gracias por la amable aclaración, aunque la mayoría te entendimos perfectamente desde el inicio, Terio.


----------



## Circunflejo

Terio said:


> Por _perfecta_, me refería la pronunciación típica del sonido, a la articulación que se verifica en ausencia de toda asimilación : consonante sonora, nasal, con punto de ariculación alveolar (la punta de la lenga toca a los álveolos de los dientes superiores).


Lo que no entiendo es por qué hemos de tomar como referencia la pronunciación típica de la letra ene cuando es intervocálica cuando estamos hablando de su pronunciación cuando precede a la bilabial eme. Digo yo que lo suyo sería tomar como referencia la pronunciación típica de la letra ene cuando precede a la letra eme, ¿no?


----------



## swift

Terio está expresándose desde su experiencia como francohablante que adquirió el español como lengua extranjera.


----------



## Circunflejo

swift said:


> Terio está expresándose desde su experiencia como francohablante que adquirió el español como lengua extranjera.


¿Y nadie le dijo que una ene intervocálica no suena igual que una ene preconsonántica?


----------



## swift

En materia de adquisición del lenguaje, se sabe que las explicaciones técnicas rara vez se traducen en una articulación “correcta”, por lo que aunque se expliquen teóricamente las diferencias se tiene que recurrir a otras técnicas. El comentario en el que te has empecinado como un perfecto troll recalcaba que el sonido /n/ que se da en “nata” no es el esperable en “inmediatamente”.


----------



## grammarnut

Circunflejo said:


> Ya te digo yo que no es mi caso. Se podrá discutir si pronuncio [nm] o si pronuncio [mm] ([m:]), pero es inequívoco que no pronuncio [m].
> 
> No sé si reír o llorar, pero no hay por donde agarrar semejante opinión.


Me olvidé de mencionar [m] frente a [m:] como una posibilidad. Necesitaría ver la prueba de un espectrograma o algo así porque todavía es posible que sólo pienses que dices [m:] cuando en realidad dices [m]. La fonología es muy interesante en cuanto a que la gente no suele darse cuenta de los sonidos que emite. Y sí, mucha gente está de acuerdo conmigo en que enfatizar la 'n' de 'inmigrante' cuando se habla a un ritmo normal es odiosamente pedante y artificial.


----------



## jilar

Posiblemente leyendo se respete más esa -nm- que hablando normalmente. Y más si te piden que lo hagas "despacito y con buena letra" o si así lo quieres hacer.

Claro, hablando, normalmente no estamos pensando o analizando qué decimos exactamente.
Y cuando nos presentan este tipo de temas, estamos leyendo el mensaje y nos ponemos a pensar en ello voluntariamente, con ánimo analítico.

Lo de los espectrogramas está muy bien, pero... ¿cuántos tienen acceso a ellos? O incluso teniéndolos ¿cuántos sabrían interpretarlos?

Yo, la verdad, no me veo diciendo imejorable, imigrante (sí emigrante), ... tampoco inato, inoble, conotación...

Si la gente dijera esta serie de palabras de esa forma sería más común verlas escritas de esa manera (pues les influiría su pronunciación). Y yo creo que esto no pasa mucho (no me hago cargo de verlas escritas así). En cambio pasa con palabras como haya, halla,... ahí, ay, hay, ...


Buscad "inecesario" en los foros de Wordreference.
Solo he visto 3 casos. Dos por angloparlantes y solo uno por parte de un hispanohablante, según los perfiles.


----------



## Terio

jilar said:


> Posiblemente leyendo se respete más esa -nm- que hablando normalmente. Y más si te piden que lo hagas "despacito y con buena letra" o si así lo quieres hacer.
> 
> Claro, hablando, normalmente no estamos pensando o analizando qué decimos exactamente.
> Y cuando nos presentan este tipo de temas, estamos leyendo el mensaje y nos ponemos a pensar en ello voluntariamente, con ánimo analítico.


La asimilación de la n a la consonante que la sigue es un fenómeno ampliamente estudiado y descrito desde más de un siglo, como se puede ver en La descripción fonética y fonológica del español: los elementos segmentales. (Aclaro : asimilación no significa desaparición).

Que unos, para «hablar bien» articulen in-mediatamente, con una n y una m bien claras es bien posible. También pueden juzgar que los no lo hacen «pronuncian mal». Pero creo que los fonéticos que estudiaron eso son dignos de confianza.


----------



## swift

jilar said:


> Si la gente dijera esta serie de palabras de esa forma sería más común verlas escritas de esa manera (pues les influiría su pronunciación). Y yo creo que esto no pasa mucho (no me hago cargo de verlas escritas así).


Una hipótesis interesante, pero estás obviando todo lo que se escribe por mensajerías instantáneas y redes sociales, sin contar el hecho de que la gente tiene ahora más medios a su alcance para “corregir” su escritura “en tiempo real”.


jilar said:


> Buscad "inecesario" en los foros de Wordreference.
> Solo he visto 3 casos. Dos por angloparlantes y solo uno por parte de un hispanohablante, según los perfiles


Estás partiendo de un universo muy controlado en el que la gente que escribe se esmera por hacerlo con corrección y en que el propio reglamento exige que se observen las normas ortográficas. La escritura —o la ortografía, como quieras— es muy mal parámetro para enterarse de cómo pronuncia la gente esto o aquello.


----------



## danieleferrari

También importa la acomodación lingüística. He aquí un atlas lingüístico y etnográfico de Castilla - La Mancha (por Mouton y Fernández, obra majestuosa). Hay que tener en cuenta el medio de comunicación (diamésico), la variedad geográfica (diatópico), la situación comunicativa, los participantes etc...

Os dejo el enlace y la búsqueda que hice: lema 'conmigo' (que evidentemente puede acarrear asimilaciones y reduplicaciones) > véase Atlas.

​


----------



## jilar

swift said:


> La escritura —o la ortografía, como quieras— es muy mal parámetro para enterarse


No creo que tanto.

Conocí a uno que escribía "purular", obviamente eso decía. No es que fuera un cateto, ni un pasota o que oyera mal (le sorprendió mi corrección porque yo sí tenía sordera, cosa que él sabía, y me lo agradeció cuando comprobó que era pulular).

Quienes sesean cometen muchos errores poniendo s donde sería una c o una z. O al revés.

En mi entorno toda la vida y todo el mundo dice, y escribirá, "petrina" en vez de pretina. Yo me enteré pasados los 20.

Hay un tema actual, por rescatarlo, que la palabra humos la oyeron y asimilaron como sumos, y así lo escriben.
Se le subieron los humos,  se le subieron los sumos.

Qué decir del antiguo "judgado" que acabó siendo juzgado.
Etc...
Tal como uno habla, luego así lo escribe. A menos que seas muy culto, muy leído... y tengas claro cómo se escriben las palabras, aunque luego tú las pronuncies a tu manera (recuerdo a una profesora sevillana de Lengua y Literatura en el instituto que evidentemente hablaba como los sevillanos).

Sí, hay muchas facilidades hoy en día para que hasta el más analfabeto pueda escribir bien, pero hay quien pasa olímpicamente de estas cosas (cuidar de escribir bien).
WordReference puede ser algo más exigente a este respecto, pero puedes buscar en otros tipos de foros. Yo simplemente hago notar mi experiencia al respecto y, como decía, pocas veces me habré topado con "inecesario", "imediato" o cosas semejantes.


----------



## Agró

jilar said:


> Tal como uno habla, luego así lo escribe.


No; ese es el gran error. Nos parece que escribimos como hablamos o que hablamos como escribimos (tanto da), y no es así.
Si escribiéramos como hablamos, escribiríamos "e*mb*iar", no "e*nv*iar", por poner un ejemplo. Y los seseantes, es decir, la mayoría de la población hispanohablante, escribiría las cosas de forma muy distinta.


----------



## Mister Draken

jilar said:


> Quienes sesean cometen muchos errores poniendo s donde sería una c o una z. O al revés.



Eso depende del grado de instrucción. Si así fuera, todos los seseantes –y cuando escribo todos son todos– cometeríamos muchísimos errores.


----------



## fenixpollo

Ya que este hilo se ha desviado mucho del tema original -- la pronunciación de "inmediatamente" y de "inmigrante" -- ha sido cerrado. Por el momento, se quedará en el foro. Agradecemos la comprensión de todos.


----------

